# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned watercraft >  Autonomous Ship Technology Symposium

## Airicist

autonomousshipsymposium.com

June 27-29, 2018, Amsterdam, Netherlands

June 6-8, 2017, Amsterdam, Netherlands

----------

